# Strange responses to your seven



## Naren (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, I'm wondering if any of you have gotten strange responses from people when they saw your 7-string for the first time. And I don't mean other guitarists who are anti-7 strings. I have two stories.

When I was in a band with Bob (The Dark Wolf), we were trying out a new drummer and, during the second practice with him, he stopped and started staring at Bob's guitar. After a pause, he said "... Does that thing have 7 strings...?"

A few days ago, a friend of mine named Eri came over to my apartment and she wanted to hear my guitars. So, first I played my Gibson. Then I pulled out my 7-string and as soon as she saw it she started laughing and said "Gross... it's so thick and wide." (I don't know, my own rough translation of what she said. The main word she used was "kimoi" - heh).

Do any of you have such similar experiences? People giving double takes or gasps at your 7-stringed geeetar!?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 14, 2005)

In my old band we had a kid we know come along to practice. He asked to try my guitar, so I handed it over and said it was a 7. After 5 or 10 mins of playing he said "Hey, you've got an extra string". Erm, yeah. I did tell you.

Other than that it's just the usual "they're old good for nu-metal" crap.


----------



## Leon (Oct 14, 2005)

Naren said:


> ... it's so thick and wide."


i get that from girls all the time! 

the biggest response i get to my 7 stringed guitar is, "cool, whoa, i like that finish."


----------



## Drew (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, I always dug handing my guitar to an unsuspecting 6-stringer - they always seem to grab an E chord (which is really a B with an added #5, on a 7-string neck ) and think it's out of tune. It's great, that alone is worth making the switch. 

But honestly, half the people I've played with haven't even noticed. There was this blues/rock band I used to sit in with Thursday nights summers when I was home from school, and I'd been playing with them for maybe 2 years before one of the guys looked over and said "hey, that has seven strings.... Cool." It just wasn't a big deal to them - they had absolutely no problem with the fact I was playing blues licks on a metallic burgundy guitar with a pointy headstock and a double-locking trem, so the number of strings on the thing was kinda a non-point in comparison. 

Have I mentioned how much I miss that gig? They were mostly in their 40's and 50's, but those guys were a blast to play with...


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 14, 2005)

From non players, It's almost never noticed, unless I make a point of whacking a first position B chord.

From other players, it's usually "nice. You must be rich." I wish.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Oct 14, 2005)

Does my jaw hitting the floor (when I first saw Mike's Jackson CS7 Solosit) count?


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2005)

7-strings? Why? What for? I used to get that every now and then.


----------



## Naren (Oct 14, 2005)

Shawn said:


> 7-strings? Why? What for? I used to get that every now and then.



I've gotten that quite a bit when I show the picture of my 7-string on my cell phone to people. When I tell them it has 7-strings, some people ask "What for? Why not six?" And I always say "... For range" and then smile, my teeth glittering in the sun.


----------



## nyck (Oct 14, 2005)

i had this really arrogant teacher of mine a few years back who always played my guitars whenever i took them to school. he wasn't really all that good, he just played a few chords and stuff. when i brought my 7620 to school he asked to play it and he tried to play a G chord. he was all like "this guitar's out of tune! you need to take care of your guitars better, son!". so then i proceeded to tell him that it had 7 strings. i grabbed it and played a G chord and he was like "Oh". Then he went off saying how stupid it was to have 7 strings...being his arrogant self.


----------



## jakeskylyr (Oct 14, 2005)

Not a strange response, but a pride inducing kickass one:

We all know that a freshly polished UV777BK in a UV1000C case is a thing of utter beauty. Just after I got mine, I went to the local "good" music store in Tucson, Rainbow Guitars. I intended on trying out some rack gear. Having been a regular customer there, the guys knew me, and knew I had just purchased a UV. When I brought it in, put it the case on the counter, and opened it up for them, the salesmen's response was similar to opening the suitcase in Pulp Fiction. They kind of just stared in awe like time stood still. This was the first one to come into the store (according to them). They even called over other guys to come look at it!  

Do any other UV777BK owners have the problem of telling someone who knows guitars (maybe not Ibanez or 7s so well) that you have a Universe, not quite get which guitar it is? Then when they see it they're like "OH!" usually followed by a "Wow that's nice" or "I didn't know they were that fancy" kind of thing? Maybe it's just me...


----------



## noodles (Oct 14, 2005)

What about including our own reactions to sevens?

I remember being a teenager, watching MTV hair metal videos back in the 80s. I'd program the VCR to record them while I was at school, and come how and watch. My first good look at Vai's guitar in the video for "Fool for Your Loving No More" had me wearing out my rewind button. "Does that have seven strings? What the hell is that, is that a guitar? Dude, where he did get that?!?!"


----------



## Vince (Oct 14, 2005)

jakeskylyr said:


> Just after I got mine, I went to the local "good" music store in Tucson, Rainbow Guitars.



That's where I bought my Chameleon


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 14, 2005)

i told my old guitar teacher i wanted one and he insisted on telling me they were fads. i actually went to a party and like 3 people were like nice 7 string or beautiful 7 string... that was cool. and this guy i use to play with really didn't like it the trem probably didn't help out much either, he was into his own little 6 string les pual world, that was when he was better than me  of course theres the "dont chug on the b string" thing... why? a six stringer gets to chug away on his E string with no flack. note to the "other people" (sixers...he he he)... don't watch what i do... if it sounds kick ass... just leave it at that.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 16, 2005)

I tend to get one-upped by my bassist's BC Rich Beast 4-string and Ibanez natural finish SR 6-string


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 16, 2005)

noodles said:


> What about including our own reactions to sevens?


I remember seeing a Universe in Peeler music in Toledo, around '91, '92. I was just learning, had only played a few months. It was tuned with a high A (  I know! Odd to see)

I was like, "That's stupid for me! I need to learn to play 6 first!"  Ah, so young, so stupid-as-fuck!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2005)

As for my own reaction...as part of my deal with GC I was trading in my JS1 for full value and saw the 7-string (only one in the store at the time) and I was like I MUST HAVE THAT and so I got it, 100 bucks off their price too, so it was like 100 bucks hahaha.


----------



## darren (Oct 16, 2005)

noodles said:


> ... the video for "Fool for Your Loving No More" had me wearing out my rewind button. "Does that have seven strings? What the hell is that, is that a guitar? Dude, where he did get that?!?!"


I did the same... i had heard rumours that Vai was playing a seven string guitar on the Whitesnake album (this was before Passion and Warfare came out). I remember pausing the video on one of Vai's close-ups in the "Fool for your Lovin'" video and counting the pole pieces. I literally said "Holy shit!" and i called my brother into the room to show him.

It was 12 years later before i bought my first 7 string.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 16, 2005)

Peope see it then ask if I play " Korn shit", Now I like korn, but I dont play like them. I make this clear very fast.


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2005)

Jem7vsbl said:


> Peope see it then ask if I play " Korn shit", Now I like korn, but I dont play like them. I make this clear very fast.



Yeah, I like some of Korn's stuff, but the stuff I play on my 7-string sounds exactly like the stuff I play on my 6-string, just with some lower notes. Personally I don't see the big deal. 

I was talking to a guitarist about a month ago and I said "My seven is pretty nice" and he said "Maybe, but I love the sound of an open A or an open E" and I said "Me too and I've got that on my seven. I've got all the strings you do, plus one more" and he kind of gave me a strange look and the discussion continued, but he couldn't seem to understand that the seven has EVERYTHING a six-string has, but just one more string. Same tuning and everything (meaning that "Standard" for a seven-string is the same as standard for a six-string, but with just one more string.)


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 16, 2005)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I like some of Korn's stuff, but the stuff I play on my 7-string sounds exactly like the stuff I play on my 6-string, just with some lower notes. Personally I don't see the big deal.
> 
> I was talking to a guitarist about a month ago and I said "My seven is pretty nice" and he said "Maybe, but I love the sound of an open A or an open E" and I said "Me too and I've got that on my seven. I've got all the strings you do, plus one more" and he kind of gave me a strange look and the discussion continued, but he couldn't seem to understand that the seven has EVERYTHING a six-string has, but just one more string. Same tuning and everything (meaning that "Standard" for a seven-string is the same as standard for a six-string, but with just one more string.)



Yeah, I've run into that a lot, too - there's a lot of ignorance around out there, it seems....


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 16, 2005)

"how many strings does that thing have!?"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 16, 2005)

I took my 7420 over to a friends place to jam, and someone called it a Universe, several times, lol. And I get snotty assholes saying stuff like "Think you're too good for a 6 string?" or people who just think it's retarded. Especially around here, NO ONE "gets" the 7 string. Music stores don't carry them, so there's no trying them out if you want one, you have to order it. I lucked out and found my 7420 used in music store around here where my friend worked. I have seen only 2 brand new 7 strings in stores around here, and they were crap. The Ibanez dealer doesn't stock them, and they also happen to be the Schecter dealer, and surprise, they don't stock them. I'm beginning to think people around here have something against the 7 string.


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 16, 2005)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Especially around here, NO ONE "gets" the 7 string. Music stores don't carry them, so there's no trying them out if you want one, you have to order it. I lucked out and found my 7420 used in music store around here where my friend worked. I have seen only 2 brand new 7 strings in stores around here, and they were crap. The Ibanez dealer doesn't stock them, and they also happen to be the Schecter dealer, and surprise, they don't stock them. I'm beginning to think people around here have something against the 7 string.



Sounds like my area  

Some bandmates of mine said that we can't suck if I'm using a sevenstring


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 16, 2005)

Never really got any ignorant comments from mine really, rather when I brought it into my guitar teacher he was kinda in awe that I was never confused by the low B. I told him that I played a 5 string bass, and learned many 4 string songs on it, so when it came to the 7 String guitar, it was just natural for me.

And a friend of mine who tried it out just exclaimed "Whoah, that's heavy!"


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 17, 2005)

First time i saw/noticed one was Morbid Angel doing the God of Emptiness video. From that day on I coveted a Universe...Finally got one about 4-5 years ago! Was well worth the wait I tell you 

As for other people's reactions, I think they aren't as bad now as they used to be. Still get the odd "korn/nu metal" comment, but you let the riffage do the talking 

Generally people seem to be curious about them again now as you don't see that many of them about at the moment.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 17, 2005)

"That guitar is upside down." 

"That guitar has way too many strings on it." (  )

"It's beauuuutiful!"


----------



## chris9 (Oct 17, 2005)

my 9 string has been called many names from thats just stupid to just wow!!!!! i guess if you play a guitar with 9 strings you can expect some stupid comments like is it harp or a guitar


----------



## sepsis311 (Oct 17, 2005)

With my 7's people usually stare and count, and then ask if I am i into nu-metal? I tell them no, it's because I like lower tunings, and like any *real* guitar player, I like being tuned to standard E. I get the usual smirk, sometimes sarcastic, sometimes thought provoking. Then during the set list i have a couple solos to play, and all the wizeasses stand at the front of the stage and stare at my fingers and they finally get it. Especially when i'm able to divebomb the low A and then do a run up to high E, 24th fret!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hahah divebombing an A...that must be like...earthshaking hahaha.


----------



## giannifive (Oct 17, 2005)

These are the responses I've gotten to my 7:

"Now how much did that thing cost?" - my wife

"Man that's a lot of strings!" - my bass player friend playing my 7


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2005)

We start out most of our shows on 6-string. Half-way through our set, we change to 7-string, and our singer makes it a point to talk about the 7-string guitar when we change. We're proud to be a 7-string band.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 17, 2005)

Well aside from most of the normal reactions, I can tell you that when I purchased my Wayne Custom off Ebay at 2:00 AM, and when I finally realized I had just purchased a 7 string (for the first time ever really seeing a seven string)...well that in itself was a reactrion ...never looked back since


----------



## playstopause (Jun 7, 2006)

I always get that same ol' question:

Seven, why, seven? You play some Korn?
At that point, i run to the bathroom and puke.

Otherwise, people are just fascinated!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2006)

A new fav to add: 

Ion Vein guitarist Chris Lotesto at Powerfest 2004: "I don't know how you guys play those things."

One year later at the same fest, Chris turns around two songs in and takes a Washburn 7 off the stand.

Me: "Hey, I thought you hated those things"
C-Lo: "I do, but I wrote a couple of cool songs in B, so..."

This year at Powerfest: Blackjack 7 four songs, PRSs three, IIRC.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 7, 2006)

The most common response is defiantly "Why" or "how come?"

The best response is from a drummer, I plugged in the guitar and started playing some simple jazz, and his response was 
"- wow, can you play clean sound with that thing?"

But on the good side, I showed my 7 to a friend who's also guitarist, and he played it for 15 minutes, then we took the car to the music store and he ordered a 7-string for himself.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2006)

My friend Sean who used to work at a GC here in town used to count the tuning pegs just to let me know I was playing a 7. Good natured joking, that's it.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Me: "Hey, I thought you hated those things"
> C-Lo: "I do, but I wrote a couple of cool songs in B, so..."



Classic. 

On a related note, my good friend (and guitar tech) Jeff's reaction when I joined Division:

"Cool gig, but you have to play those godawful seven strings."

A few months later:

"When your second V comes in, maybe you could, you know, leave the Stars SL7 at my house for a few weeks? I mean, I'll clean it and set it up for you, I'm sure it could use it, yeah..."


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> "When your second V comes in, maybe you could, you know, leave the Stars SL7 at my house for a few weeks? I mean, I'll clean it and set it up for you, I'm sure it could use it, yeah..."



Heh. He looks lovingly at my guitar every show...


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Heh. He looks lovingly at my guitar every show...



That's because Jeff is the guy that got me into Jacksons. I was a Les Paul guy before I met him. He used to own an early 90's CS King V. So, he looks at yours and pines for his old one...


----------



## Lankles (Jun 8, 2006)

Some deck repair guy:
"What the hell?!?! You can't even agree to play conventional instruments!" 

He was pretty cool about it though.


My beatles-obsessed uncle really floored me when he saw my 007 blackjack.
"It's got EIGHT strings!"


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 8, 2006)

my mate reauben mocks me for having a 7 string.... 
i mock him for his name, and the fact that he doesnt own a guitar, he just pretends his dads are his..... no way. that, and "his" main guitar is a 12 string


----------



## olsta (Jun 8, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Never really got any ignorant comments from mine really, rather when I brought it into my guitar teacher he was kinda in awe that I was never confused by the low B. I told him that I played a 5 string bass, and learned many 4 string songs on it, so when it came to the 7 String guitar, it was just natural for me.
> 
> And a friend of mine who tried it out just exclaimed "Whoah, that's heavy!"



thanks exactly like me man, going from 5 string bass to a Seven, very natural.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2006)

I was showing my cousin my guitars and stuff and all he said was, "Sevenstring's eh?". Not excactly sure what he meant by it but nobody has actually been amazed or shocked by seeing my sevenstring, though.


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> A new fav to add:
> 
> Ion Vein guitarist Chris Lotesto at Powerfest 2004: "I don't know how you guys play those things."
> 
> ...



 Awesome. 


You know, a year and a half down the road... Do you guys stll get "oh, you must play nu-metal" comments? Maybe it's because I'm pretty happy with my current rig so I haven't spent much time in guitar stores, and maybe it's because most of my online time is here, but I can't think of the last time someone's said that to me. 

Is it just I've been in the wrong places, or are 7's gradually becoming accepted outside of "nu-metal"?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 8, 2006)

Drew said:


> Is it just I've been in the wrong places, or are 7's gradually becoming accepted outside of "nu-metal"?


 
With the rising tide of death and melodic metallers playing them 7's are becoming more accepted in the mainstream. I get a lot more reactions along the lines of "7 strings, cool!" than I do "Korn wannabe" now.


----------



## b3n (Jun 8, 2006)

Lankles said:


> My beatles-obsessed uncle really floored me when he saw my 007 blackjack.
> "It's got EIGHT strings!"



 That's a good one.

When I got my custom, I took it to a guitarist friend's house and he sat down with it - hands poised ready to play - for about 10 seconds before saying "nope I can't work it out" and handing it back.  

On my insistence he eventually strummed a few chords (all with added low B  ) and decided it wasn't all that bad after all.


----------



## Darkemperor (Jun 8, 2006)

Leon said:


> i get that from girls all the time!
> 
> the biggest response i get to my 7 stringed guitar is, "cool, whoa, i like that finish."




My Friends all think it's really cool that I play a 7.(They are KoRn addicts, by the way)


----------



## svart (Jun 8, 2006)

mostly they ask me if it's a custom guitar (jackson ke-7),since 99% of the time you see a 7 here it's an Ibanez.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 8, 2006)

I have only gotten positive feedback about my 7-string.

Even my grandfather, who plays an accordion, loved the guitar. He was amazed about the dynamic range the guitar has. His opinion was, that the 7-string is superior to the 6-string, because it has all the same things that the 6-string has, but with some added notes. This was quite a shock for me, because he is very old fashioned when it comes to music/instruments.

All my friends were totally awed too. 

7-strings are quite common in Finland, and they are getting even more popular day by day. I think that has a lot to do with the fact that metal is really big among players up here. Metal really is one of the biggest cultural exports Finland has, the mainstream just doesen't want to notice it...

And who doesen't like the huuuuge tone you get when you hit a power cord on the low B  And of course the added dynamic range which is great for songwriting...


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 8, 2006)

"OH! Thats how your playing so fast- That thing has seven strings"

Some kid spouted this to me at the local shop when I was trying out new amps... 

Then his little friend said they were only good for nu metal - so i busted out Holy Wars 

Lil fuck tards didnt know what to say then


----------



## Nats (Jun 8, 2006)

just the typical "whoa, that's a 7 string?!" and it usually comes from the people that once swore off 7s. weird huh?


----------



## Angels Holocaust (Jun 8, 2006)

haha my friends are like "how do you play that thing?' they pick it up and are like scared and confused. i always tell them its just another string added to the normal 6.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2006)

Drew said:


> :You know, a year and a half down the road... Do you guys stll get "oh, you must play nu-metal" comments? Maybe it's because I'm pretty happy with my current rig so I haven't spent much time in guitar stores, and maybe it's because most of my online time is here, but I can't think of the last time someone's said that to me.
> 
> Is it just I've been in the wrong places, or are 7's gradually becoming accepted outside of "nu-metal"?



No, the whole nu-metal thing is about dead, so people don't even think about that any more. I get comments more like, "Wow, a seven string! Can I try that? I've always wanted to check one out, but none of the stores carry them." Kids coming up are wanting to play metal again, and are completely about the versatility of the instrument. I used to get to my guitar lessons early on Saturdays, because there were always a couple of kids "waiting for the bald dude with the seven". They'd just drool and pass the thing around like a joint, and it was awesome to see them stretching to incorporate that extra string (13yo finger are short).

Even people who used to hate it are coming around. I'll jam with friends, and they look at me enviously when they have to keep switching between standard and baritone guitars, while I just sit there and pick my nails, waiting on them. Last jam session, one of them shows up with an 007. "I got tired of switching around all the time."

My last band used to arrange the set in a way that I could make guitar changes. Like-tuned songs had to be grouped together. Now I can put the songs in whatever order I want. It takes such a load of my mind (and my back) on gig days to only have to worry about two guitars instead of four, and never have to worry about changing (unless I break a string). I balked a bit when I auditioned for Division, but now I don't understand how I ever got along without it. I have a solo in Em that I can't play on a six, because the run starts on the low B.


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2006)

Most people say something lame like "omg can u play korn?!?!"

I hate people.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 8, 2006)

Drew said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> You know, a year and a half down the road... Do you guys stll get "oh, you must play nu-metal" comments? Maybe it's because I'm pretty happy with my current rig so I haven't spent much time in guitar stores, and maybe it's because most of my online time is here, but I can't think of the last time someone's said that to me.
> ...



When I told my friends I wanted a 7 thats pretty much what I got, "Who gives a crap about Korn or Limp Bizkit!" But when I think of 7 strings I lean more for Vai, Broderick, Smyth or Lynch (on another page of that spectrum) and it pretty well shuts them up.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 8, 2006)

I can't ever really say that anyone has ever noticed or cared.
It's probably because if you mock me, I shall incinerate you with the beam of intense light that I shoot from my face!!!!!!!


----------



## 006 (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^ LOL!

Everyone I know that plays guitar always says "what's the point?" And then I show them. I'm like "it does everything your guitar does...and then some." And then once they get over it, they start asking how much it was, what is a good one, etc. Lol. I've converted a couple of my friends to 7's already, they love 'em. One of them even sold every guitar he had (4 of them) to get a Universe and a HellRaiser in black. 

~006+1


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I can't ever really say that anyone has ever noticed or cared.
> It's probably because if you mock me, I shall incinerate you with the beam of intense light that I shoot from my face!!!!!!!



Oh noes! I'm fading fast!


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2006)

Donnie said:


> It's probably because if you mock me, I shall incinerate you with the beam of intense light that I shoot from my face!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 8, 2006)

Shaman said:


> 7-strings are quite common in Finland, and they are getting even more popular day by day. I think that has a lot to do with the fact that metal is really big among players up here. Metal really is one of the biggest cultural exports Finland has, the mainstream just doesen't want to notice it...



Do you have any stores that have nice price on sevens, beacuse here in sweden most guitarstores think that 7string is bullshit.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 8, 2006)

Det ligger inte massor av 7-sträng gitarren till butiken i Finnland. Därfor måste vi underteckna den gitarr vi vill ha.  Oh jävlä, jag can inte tala svenska... 

So yeah, there are rarely 7-strings in music stores around here, but you can get one pretty quickly. All the biggest brands have importers here, so you can get whatever you want. Schecter, Ibanez, Jackson, Carvin, BC Rich, ESP etc.. I believe the prices are pretty much on the same level as in Sweden.

Om du can inte få den gitarr du villa ha, www.thomann.de är också en bra spara.

LOL, It has been a while since I have studied swedish.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Buz's response, "They're just notes."


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> I used to get to my guitar lessons early on Saturdays, because there were always a couple of kids "waiting for the bald dude with the seven". They'd just drool and pass the thing around like a joint, and it was awesome to see them stretching to incorporate that extra string (13yo finger are short).



Wow man that is so cool.

I think someone may have already told a story similar to this but this is mine.

A drummer friend of mine came over and saw my guitar on the sofa and was like "Oh cool a sevenstring!"

Then he proceeded to play it and after about 10 minutes he was like "OH WOAH THIS IS A SEVENSTRING!"

Uhh...yeah didn't we already establish that?


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry for bumping such an old thread, but I couldn't help myself...

The other day I was trying a few amps at the local music store with my 007 Elite and some fringetastic metalcore kid comes up to me and says "Whoa, DUDE, that's heavy, you should tune it down to drop-C"... Once I explained to him that the standard tuning is already lower than that he looked at me as if I just told him I stuck my tongue down his grandmother's throat and said "Man, why the hell would you even go there?".

...kids...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2006)

^^^I would've dive-bombed my A on my V and released his bowels right there on the spot...then again my V isn't a 7, it's just tuned like one  ... I can do dive-bombs on my H207 and return to perfect pitch though, I did one when talking to DSS on aim one time


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I can't ever really say that anyone has ever noticed or cared.
> It's probably because if you mock me, I shall incinerate you with the beam of intense light that I shoot from my face!!!!!!!



 Hilarious.

I'll be playing with some guys next week who play sixes and fours (bass) and I haven't told them I play a seven and I'm not gonna tell them. I'll see how long it takes them to realize that the E chord I'm playing is not the lowest string (or is the fifth fret on the lowest string).



DDDorian said:


> The other day I was trying a few amps at the local music store with my 007 Elite and some fringetastic metalcore kid comes up to me and says "Whoa, DUDE, that's heavy, you should tune it down to drop-C"... Once I explained to him that the standard tuning is already lower than that he looked at me as if I just told him I stuck my tongue down his grandmother's throat and said "Man, why the hell would you even go there?".



Weird that he would want you to tune to drop-C, but would think 1 half-step below that is too low...


----------



## Michael (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually, when I was looking in a guitar shop for my first guitar I saw a sevenstring and I was like "Whaii?". I had never seen one before and didn't know anything about them, looking back it just makes me laugh.

 Ah, good times.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 11, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Wow man that is so cool.
> 
> I think someone may have already told a story similar to this but this is mine.
> 
> ...




Haha, Drummers


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2006)

I've had a few people ask me, "Why does your guitar have seven strings on it?"


----------



## noodles (Jun 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> I'll be playing with some guys next week who play sixes and fours (bass) and I haven't told them I play a seven and I'm not gonna tell them. I'll see how long it takes them to realize that the E chord I'm playing is not the lowest string (or is the fifth fret on the lowest string).



I played that game once. One whole song of parallel fourths later...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 9, 2006)

"Damn - thats a nice Custom Jackson 7 you have there"

"WTF is up with your headstock?"

"Why you need 7 strings - can detune my 6 to sound as heavy"


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 9, 2006)

One of my room mates and some of our friends saw my 7's for the first time. They just stood there and asked "Can you actually play that thing" It eventually turned into a bunch of jokes about men's do-dads and how massive the necks on those things are


----------



## kmanick (Oct 9, 2006)

I've gotten mostly positive response on my Hellraiser.
I'm quick to play some 7 string arps right away so they can see how cool
the extended range is without changing positions.
the only negative I've gotten is from some 80's old schoolers ( who still think George Lynch rules  )
From them I get the "7 strings?, why not just get a bass if you're going to go that low?) but mostly I get the "Whoa those lower range chords sound brutal )
My buddy(who came with me when I bought my Hellraiser) bought my M-207 off of me. I played him some clips of Loomis and Broderick on Youtube and he was floored.  He's alot more old school than I am but he is intrigued.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2006)

kmanick said:


> I've gotten mostly positive response on my Hellraiser.
> I'm quick to play some 7 string arps right away so they can see how cool
> the extended range is without changing positions.
> the only negative I've gotten is from some 80's old schoolers ( who still think George Lynch rules  )
> ...



these days, when people see it, they ask what it's for, and how it's different than a 12 string, which they've heard of and know it's different than a 6 string. I have to explain that this has nothing to do with courses of strings, as on a 12, but rather a lower string for baritone range without losing the traditional range. 

It's also about having a bigger dick than 6-string guitarists.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Oct 9, 2006)

Mostly, I get the "cool, 7 strings" comment. Sometimes people even think I'm rich. Huh? I bought mine for $379 + 99 for the case, fool.  

Some folks also can't believe it when I say that the seven string didn't start with the numetallers or Steve Vai. "George Van Eps? Maybe your dad's (or granddad's) heard him play. How about Uli Jon Roth?"


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 9, 2006)

I laugh when I hear always the same dumb comment: "And you can play normal six strings songs with it?" "Yeah, you just have a 7th string, if you don't take the remaining 6 strings off the guitar, you can  "


----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 9, 2006)

First reaction ever to my 7...

A friend of mine who also plays guitar walks over and picks up the guitar. He starts playing a few licks on the upper strings and then stops and says: "I just don't understand why you like Ibanez so much. Their necks are fucked up." He then tries to play some chords and some riffing on the lower strings and was like "jesus man, this tuning is all fucked up... holy shit! It's got 7 strings!" 

I can't believe it took him that long to realize it. Everyone else who has seen it just stands there for a second staring and is like: Whoa, that things got 7 strings.

...All hail the masters of the obvious, which seems to include EVERYBODY who does not play a 7.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 9, 2006)

last thursday at a job interview i got one when i showed the guy the guitars i've built, first was "are those 7 strings?" and then "how do you play a 7 string?"


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2006)

for me, most people dont even notice its a 7. i usually have to point it out myself. then, its " Ahhhh!, .... why?"


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 9, 2006)

there arent many people who know a lot about guitars in my area anyway....but
i usually end up telling people before-hand....and about the first two things they say are

what do you play on it....

how is it tuned


*sigh*
people


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2006)

thats usually when i bust out a sweet ass limp bizkit riff.











...lol


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 9, 2006)

lol...

id just have to play a little bit of dream theater, ra, or maybe if im bored, something that is usually tuned b standard


so...
the glass prison hbang: )(or maybe a riff or 2 from Lie), dont turn away, [random nu-metal song]


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 10, 2006)

chris9 said:


> my 9 string has been called many names from thats just stupid to just wow!!!!! i guess if you play a guitar with 9 strings you can expect some stupid comments like is it harp or a guitar


 
There's actually a 17 string instrument called a "guitarp"


----------



## Tombinator (Oct 10, 2006)

I always seem to hear, "7 strings?!?!? I can barely even handle 6." Others ask what guitar I'm playing nowadays, which I mention them being 7 strings. Then they freeze up and have nothing else to say.


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tombinator said:


> "7 strings?!?!? I can barely even handle 6."



I get that one alot.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 10, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I get that one alot.


funny enough, so do i, but 99% of the time its from guys who can play circles around me. i don't think any other group of musicians in the world shun more range more than the typical guitar player, its quite sad.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 10, 2006)

not necesarrily 7-related, but I was playing my 7620 on that occasion:

I was in the amp-room of a big music store (Thomann), checking out a Recto to see if I like it. one sales-guy came in and started talking about the amps to a guy who wanted to buy a new one but didnt know which.
I was playing some heavy deathmetal rythm-stuff, probably pissing him of a bit  so he tried to be funny shouting over "hey, play something melodic! " and to the other customer: "he cant ". without a comment, I instantly started playing Niles "Ruins", followed by some melodic lead-lick of my own. the guy looked at me for a moment, then just turned around and continued to talk about his amps


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 10, 2006)

"Wait that guitar has 7 string's" ....


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 10, 2006)

Another typical Überdumb comment is: "7 strings? You're a Korn fan, don't you?"


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh and one more...
" Look its a 7string Jackson " ...


----------



## Memq (Oct 10, 2006)

Hexer said:


> not necesarrily 7-related, but I was playing my 7620 on that occasion:
> 
> I was in the amp-room of a big music store (Thomann), checking out a Recto to see if I like it. one sales-guy came in and started talking about the amps to a guy who wanted to buy a new one but didnt know which.
> I was playing some heavy deathmetal rythm-stuff, probably pissing him of a bit  so he tried to be funny shouting over "hey, play something melodic! " and to the other customer: "he cant ". without a comment, I instantly started playing Niles "Ruins", followed by some melodic lead-lick of my own. the guy looked at me for a moment, then just turned around and continued to talk about his amps



thats COOL


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 10, 2006)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Oh and one more...
> " Look its a 7string Jackson " ...



Yeah, I get the one a lot.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Oct 10, 2006)

No BAD comments as such... But i did get charged extra for servicing my 7 string... Apparently he encountered a 'Problem'. 

Dunno why though


----------



## playstopause (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a couple:

- "7??? Why do you need 7 strings?, Can't you tune lower on a 6?"
- " I thought Steve Vai stopped playin' these 15 years ago.. They still exist?"
- " Why a 7 when you can't even fully master a 6? " 


Morons


----------



## Ahole (Oct 10, 2006)

Ehh, i don't own a seven yet.
So, i was talking about guitars with a friend in school, and i mentioned that i was thinking about buying a seven, and out of nowhere this guy pops up and says "Seven? what the hell do you need seven strings for? You probably don't even use the regular five strings"


----------



## keithb (Oct 10, 2006)

It always bothers me that people who should know better look at 7 strings strangely. I usually get the good old "Why would you want 7 strings? Just detune a 6"

I'm not very partial to riffing along in B, but I absolutely LOVE the added range I get with a 7 - somehow I can't impress on people how nice it is to be able to reach 3 full octaves in one position.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2006)

[pointing at headstock]"1,2,3,4,5&#8230;1,2,3,4,5&#8230;1,2,3,4,5,6,7?"[/pointing]


----------



## Drew (Oct 10, 2006)

Tombinator said:


> I always seem to hear, "7 strings?!?!? I can barely even handle 6."




I think next time this comes up, I will make a point of pre-empting with "Six strings?!?!?! I can barely even handle seven!"


----------



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> I think next time this comes up, I will make a point of pre-empting with "Six strings?!?!?! I can barely even handle seven!"



That's funny. I'll have to use that.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 11, 2006)

Its an fucking awesome topic


----------



## Naren (Oct 11, 2006)

Drew said:


> I think next time this comes up, I will make a point of pre-empting with "Six strings?!?!?! I can barely even handle seven!"



Actually, I was thinking the opposite. The conversation will go like this.

Eric: Well, here's my guitar.
Narrow-minded fool: Wait! That's got seven strings!
Eric: Yeah... it does...
Narrow-minded fool: Seven-strings!? I can barely handle six!
Eric: Then why don't you sell your guitar and play bass? You could probably handle that, right? Or is four too many for you?


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 11, 2006)

ahhahaha


----------



## JoryGriffin (Oct 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Actually, I was thinking the opposite. The conversation will go like this.
> 
> Eric: Well, here's my guitar.
> Narrow-minded fool: Wait! That's got seven strings!
> ...


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2006)

Good call, Naren. I think that'd work pretty well!


----------



## Makelele (Oct 11, 2006)

I've only got this one:

"A guitar's supposed to have 6 strings, and a bass should only have 4"

and my brother complained that the neck on my Ibanez RG2077XL is too wide, and the scale length is too long.


----------



## bulb (Oct 11, 2006)

your brother wouldnt happen to be a "little person" and/or a "republican"?


----------



## Loomer (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope, just a pussy i suppose.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2006)

Makelele said:


> I've only got this one:
> 
> "A guitar's supposed to have 6 strings, and a bass should only have 4"
> 
> and my brother complained that the neck on my Ibanez RG2077XL is too wide, and the scale length is too long.



Deal with it.


----------



## gojira (Oct 12, 2006)

i explained it to a friend of mine once - and they thought i was making it up!!!! most people coment that the neck looks really big.

The guy who photographed the first oni 8 was a a little bewildered by what he had infront of him...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 2006)

The strangest reaction I've had wasn't really strange in itself, it was strange because it came from a _5-string_ bass player:

(me checking out the Rivera Tré)

Bass Player: _"Wow, that's a cool guitar!"_
Me: _"Thanks man!"_
Bass Player: _"Uh, is that a 7-string?"_
Me: _"Yup!"_
Bass Player: _"I thought those things were long dead and buried - who'd want 7 strings on a guitar anyway?"_
Me: _"Obviously not the same people who'd want 5 strings on a bass."_
  

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Naren (Oct 13, 2006)

Pablo said:


> The strangest reaction I've had wasn't really strange in itself, it was strange because it came from a _5-string_ bass player:
> 
> (me checking out the Rivera Tré)
> 
> ...



That's a perfect response to such an insulting expression. Sounds like something I would have said.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 13, 2006)

at least I usually dont get any dumb comments from my band-mates or friends in other bands. the other guitar-player in my ex-band got a 7 around the same time I got mine and my bandmate who originally is a bass-player first got a 4-string, then a 5 and now he plays a 6 (bass) and thinks about getting a 7-string guitar as well (as we use B-tuning anyways). I guess we're pretty much the "extended range division" among the local musicians


----------



## bulb (Oct 13, 2006)

Me: ooooh look, its my guitar!
Them: whoa cool...wait a sec, its missing a string!!!


----------



## rcfreak7772000 (Oct 13, 2006)

the most common thing i get is that the neck is too big :/

my guitarist buddy hated the idea of seven strings until he picked mine up, now hes saving up for a k7


----------



## firebrand (Oct 13, 2006)

"That has seven strings on it !?!"

"yeah, i'm still learning to play, it's like stabilizers on a bike...."

"Awwww, Oh. Really?"

"No."


----------



## Korbain (Oct 14, 2006)

i haven't really got any reactions, most peopl i know are into metal and all that, alot heavier stuff than i'm into so when they see my guitar its more the usual "nice 7 string guitar!", its good having something not many people have, everyone seems to think an extra string is pointless, it just adds a whole new world to guitar playing. My reaction when i first saw a 7 string, was like "holy christ thats one phat guitar!! With another string"...yeh i admit i saw a pic in some magazine of head n munky holding a 7 string, that was many many moons ago, like 10 years ago  n i only got my first 7 string like 2 years ago or something


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 14, 2006)

^ thats cool. korn got me into 7 strings as well. i had a six string before but wasn't really feeling it too much. i remember trying to go to sleep one night when a korn song came on the radio. i just remember thinking "wow, those riffs sound huge" i dunno if it was the tone, the song or what. hel even if ou don't like korn you know they have a tone all thier own. it stood out. i had been planning on getting a jewel blue S470 for a long time. then when i was at school i saw a picture online of a 7620. the guitar i "used" to want. almost on the spur of the moment i got the RG7. looking back about 5 years or so. i'm confident i made the right choice. i can't imagine if i was just another six string player


----------



## skinhead (Oct 16, 2006)

in my band we make some song on E or in D.
when i have to tune in D y cant with my universe, so i use a jackson dinky.
My other guitarist: you spend a lot o dollars in that "thing" and cant tune D
ME: ejem... it has floyd rose system, icant go down or up tunning
mog: all the money spent on "that"
me: [thinking] Asshole [/thinking]

friend of mine:why an 8 string guitar?!?!?!?
me:because i like low tunning
f:a 6 strung tuned low its good
m:but i make solos
f: yeah yeah...
m:its my money

why that guitar has 7 strings?wow!

you like korn, no? that pissed me


----------



## Durero (Oct 16, 2006)

firebrand said:


> "That has seven strings on it !?!"
> 
> "yeah, i'm still learning to play, it's like stabilizers on a bike...."
> 
> ...


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 16, 2006)

7-strings just seem to be the most logical guitar you can buy. In my opinion, a seven string tuned ADGCFAD encompasses every usable note available on a guitar. I think notes above the 24th fret on the high D string are too earpiercingly high, and notes below a low A don't sound musical. Obviously others will disagree, but to me the 7-string is all I'd ever need for any musical endeavor. I also think it's helpful to have your low E string being a D (or Eb for 1/2 step down guys), for too many reasons to list.

That being said, although I prefer the added high E (or in my case D) string for a myriad of reasons, I understand people who prefer to just downtune 6s to say B standard tuning. You can solo just fine and IMO the 24th fret on the high B string in a baritone is still pretty damn high pitched


----------



## Korbain (Oct 16, 2006)

i'm loving how everyone gets angry when people ask do they have a 7 string because of korn, you's have gotta accept, you probably wouldn't be holding half the 7 string ibanez's if it wasn't for them. Like them or not, for even guitar noobs and/or idiots to think: "7 string guitar...KORN  they made it all possible for the 7 string. I respect that, dunno bout anyone else  and yes dylan when i first heard korn which was slightly before i knew they had 7 strings, i loved how just deep and dark the music sounded, and thats what really made me want one when i saw them holding a 7 string, it was like if thats the sorta stuff you can do with a 7 string thats my guitar! but then money was always an issue because i was too lazy to get a job


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Every time I have been asked if I have a 7-string because of Korn, Korn's name has been used in disdain. In fact, even before I bought a seven, a 33-year-old guitarist I knew asked me "You thinking of buying a new guitar?" and I said "Yeah, I'm thinking of getting a 24-fret 7-string for my next guitar." His face turned to a kind of pained look, "So you must be really into Korn, then?" and I said "No, not really. I want it for all the range you've got and all the stuff you can play with it." He kinda looked at me weird and said, "The only stuff I've ever heard played on them have been really annoying low riffs." (yeah, he was more of a traditional rock, alternative, and 80's metal type guy) and I said "Then, why don't you listen to this?" I whipped out my iPod and had him listen to "Zombie Autopilot" by Unearth, because I thought it was the song he would be most likely to accept guitar-wise, considering his interests (he seemed to have the idea that you couldn't solo on them or something or if you tried to solo on them, the solos would still sound pretty low). He was blown away and just said, "Wow. That's what you can do with a seven-string? I guess I must've been biased to them because back around 1998 and 1999, I knew a kid who had a seven-string guitar and he was really into Korn. And that was the first time I heard Korn and 7-string guitars and it embodied everything I didn't like about music then. And, everything that kid played on his seven-string sounded really crappy to be honest."

It seems that a lot of the people who have only heard 7-string bands through Korn assume that you can ONLY play that kind of music with one (which is, of course, a huge mistake. You can play ANY kind of music with one, whether it's jazz, alternative, blues, death metal, power metal, nu metal like korn or limp bizkit, amazing guitar stuff like Steve Vai or Joe Satriani or John Petrucci, goth, or whatever).

To be honest, Korn was the first band that made me aware of 7-string guitars and I thought the bridge for "Freak On A Leash" or the intro and chorus for "Got The Life" were really cool (and later I thought a lot of songs like "Blind" or "Balltongue" were really cool, as well). Orgy was the first band that actually made me want a seven-string, but even then, I thought, "well, I don't need one to make music like that. I could just tune my six-string down really low." Unearth was the band that actually made me decide to buy a seven.

I don't like people asking me if I have a seven-string because of Korn. But, to be honest, I wouldn't like people asking me if I have a seven-string because of Unearth, even though they are one of my favorite bands. Or asking me if I have a seven-string because of ANY ONE BAND for that matter...


----------



## Hexer (Oct 16, 2006)

checked out 2 guitarrists that are interested in joining our band and had the 7 with me. strange enough I got no dumb comments from anyone.....

only thing was when one of the 6-string guys tried to play my guitar and stated "I guess 7-strings are not for me, I keep getting confused by that additional string".... well.... I dont really see why, but I think I can understand that
I hardly play anything else nowadays (the Warlock and the Marathon just have a peacefull time in their case/gigbag)


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, Hexer, I don't really see why it'd confuse anyone either. When I played a seven-string for the very first time, I pretty much just ignored the top string and treated it like a regular six-string, occasionally going to the top string to add a few lower chords or additional notes to solos I was playing. It was just one extra string, nothing difficult or confusing in any way. I guess it could be very difficult to people who don't understand the music theory behind it (such as the intervals, etc.)

When I bought my first seven, however, I had some trouble with the new spacing between the strings and sometimes I'd forget that there were 7 strings instead of 6 and go to hit a string without looking and hit absolutely nothing. "What? Wasn't there a string there? Woops."


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i'm loving how everyone gets angry when people ask do they have a 7 string because of korn, you's have gotta accept, you probably wouldn't be holding half the 7 string ibanez's if it wasn't for them. Like them or not, for even guitar noobs and/or idiots to think: "7 string guitar...KORN  they made it all possible for the 7 string. I respect that, dunno bout anyone else  and yes dylan when i first heard korn which was slightly before i knew they had 7 strings, i loved how just deep and dark the music sounded, and thats what really made me want one when i saw them holding a 7 string, it was like if thats the sorta stuff you can do with a 7 string thats my guitar! but then money was always an issue because i was too lazy to get a job




Nah, not really. we'd still have the UV7's if korn had never existed. so i'm content to play those. ;D


----------



## XEN (Oct 16, 2006)

I've heard them all, especially the "7??? I still haven't mastered 6 strings!!!" I still see the look in guitarists' faces to this day when I tell them I play 7s, but then again they can't just look at me and think Korn. I'm pushing towards 40, I'm overweight, I have a neatly trimmed beard and crew cut most of the time, and my music sounds like a cross between Dave Matthews and Joe Satriani.

I started playing 7s the year Ibanez released them I guess that makes about 16 years now. I began listening to Steve Vai right around the time he came out with Flex-able (damn good album btw!) and when I heard that he and Ibanez were developing one together and that it was going to be mass-marketed I adjusted my technique and fingering to play the 6 as if the low B were there even practising scales and riffs on an invisible string. By the time the 7 finally made it to the stores I was able to pick it up and play it as if it were second nature.

I've heard all kinds of comments over the years, but I think my favorite of all of them was from the music department director at the mega-church I attended in Atlanta after I first brought in my 7620. I had been playing there with my Steinberger (think portable...)for at least a year solid and had gotten tired of calibrating the TransTrem almost after every service because of all of the stuff in Eb, etc, written by and for keybord players, and I also wanted to match up with the bass players, all of whom played either 5 or 6 strings. He came to me after that first service with it and said, "I don't want you to bring that other little guitar here any more, man. That new one set it off today."

Funny thing is that I still play my 6s just as much as I do my 7s, and will do the same with my 8s and up. Each instrument serves its purpose. There is no perfect tuning, number of strings or frets, shape, material, style of music, whatever. No limits, no boundaries, no rules.

I already know though that I'll get all kinds of crazy comments even from guys here on ss.org about my 10 when it is finished. I can hear it already, "Why didn't you just get a Stick??" or, "Why didn't you just get a double neck???" or the soon-to-be-classic, "10 strings??? I still haven't mastered 7, 8 and 9!!!"


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

urklvt said:


> I already know though that I'll get all kinds of crazy comments even from guys here on ss.org about my 10 when it is finished. I can hear it already, "Why didn't you just get a Stick??" or, "Why didn't you just get a double neck???" or the soon-to-be-classic, "10 strings??? I still haven't mastered 7, 8 and 9!!!"



 10 strings!? I still haven't mastered 17!!!


----------



## Makelele (Oct 16, 2006)

Naren said:


> 10 strings!? I still haven't mastered 17!!!



Well, you'd think 17 would be harder to master than 10.


----------



## tehk (Oct 16, 2006)

> Well, you'd think 17 would be harder to master than 10.



Psh, no it ain't. You can effortlessly transfer from a 6/7 string to 17 string without even noticing. Having a 17 string also makes 15 strings sweeps possible. A 27 string however.. is quite the challenge  .


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 16, 2006)

Naren, my 7-string history is pretty similar to yours, dude.  

At the time I started playing guitar, I knew that 7 strings existed, but I didn't knew of anyone besides Korn that used them (but I was sure a lot of people used them as well, opposite to most people). The first time I saw a 7 string was on the suck-ass Metallica MTV Icon, when Korn played "One". They didn't even arranged the song for a 7 string, but when I saw that guitar with all that strings, I just thought that it looked awesome, and I wanted one so bad.

But was Unearth's "Oncoming Storm" what really bumped me nito sevens. When I heard Zombie Autopilot, my mind was totally blown away and I knew that it was the style that I wanted to play. So my 7 string guitar GAS began rising more and more since I finally bought one. Never looked back since then. 

It sounds stupid, but when I decided to play guitar, I was really into nu metal stuff and since I had no idea about guitars (the first time I picked a guitar, I held it lefty style  ), I asked a friend for some input. I remember him saying: well, there are guitars that are desgined ONLY for nu metal (refering to baritones and sevens), you just should pick a regular guitar for an all around instrument.

He couldn't be more wrong  The 7 strings are the ALL AROUND GUITARS, not the 6s, since with a seven you got a regular 6 string with an extended note range. When a six string players look weird at me for playing a seven, and say the typical dumb comment about nu or extreme metal, I laugh at them on the inside


----------



## Korbain (Oct 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, not really. we'd still have the UV7's if korn had never existed. so i'm content to play those. ;D



very true my friend very true! but i'd cry without my RG7620, or if there was no K7. I'd also hate to imagine the price of a UV7 if korn hadn't resurged the whole 7 string thing lol. 

And yeh naren i know what your saying. People seem to think you just get a 7 string to play korn and korn only. Fuck i bought the 7 string to make my own music not play someone elses lol But the 7 string is such a versatile instrument, you can nearly anything basically. You can play any genre of music with it, thats for sure. When people go "sweet so you got a 7 string to play some korn stuff?!"! its pisses meh off. I won't deny korn made me want a 7 string, nor will i deny that without them i probably wouldn't have an RG7620 right now. No one sane enough buys a guitar and restricts themself to just playing one bands music lol. Well atleast i'd hope not!


----------



## tehk (Oct 16, 2006)

> the extent to which or the limits between which variation is possible


 Dictionary.com

6 Strings x 24 Frets = 144 Different notes
7 Strings x 24 Frets = 168 Different notes

Putting musical preferences aside.. 7 Strings scientifically/logically have more tonal range then 6's. CAN'T ARGUE ABOUT IT! THE NUMBERS ARE THERE.

Anyways, if there's a situation when someone else and yourself have your guitars (their 6 plus you're seven) and they say something bad about seven strings, just say this.

"Oh yea, betcha can't do this"
*Plays open b string*
....silence....


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 16, 2006)

i just love how my 7 confuses the shit out of all of my lecturers who are all fantastic players but they just cant get their heads arround it (or thumbs in one jimi hendrix fans case), although we have a new bass teacher who used to be massively into metal back in the day but now plays jazz and latin music, he plays a 5 string, and asked to have a go on it and he loved it even if all he did was play slayer and metallica songs transposed onto the B string


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 16, 2006)

"Oh yea, betcha can't do this"
*Plays open b string*
....silence....

+1


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I always used the argument, "Hey, it's got 36 more notes thn my Les Paul." (12 extra frets from the 6 strings that are now on 24 frets + 24 frets from the low B = 36 extra notes). That's a lot of notes.



tehk said:


> "Oh yea, betcha can't do this"
> *Plays open b string*
> ....silence....



Knowing some of the people I've met, the conversation would probably go something like this.

"Oh yeah? Betcha can't do this!" (plays open b string)
"Oh yeah? Betcha I don't want to."
"... Why not?"
"Why would I want such a fucking low string? I'm not a bass player."

No logic to that. But every anti-7-string argument I've heard has been illogical. "It's not traditional!" (so what?), "I'm not a bass player" (Yeah, and what does that have to do with ANYTHING?) "I don't play nu metal" (Neither do I) "Guitars must have 6 strings and basses must have 4" (says who? Where is the rule that says that? Hell, even if you can find a rule that says that, I'll be all the more happier that I'm breaking it). 

Some people...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

tehk said:


> Dictionary.com
> 
> 6 Strings x 24 Frets = 144 Different notes
> 7 Strings x 24 Frets = 168 Different notes
> ...




you only get 5 extra notes.. once you hit the 5th fret on the B, you get the same note as the open E.. lol.


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> you only get 5 extra notes.. once you hit the 5th fret on the B, you get the same note as the open E.. lol.



I think the 5th fret on the B sounds different from the open E. 

Also, any note above the 12th fret on the B will sound different than the corresponding note on the E string.

So, I view my R1527 as having 36 extra notes than my Les Paul. Because I see each fret as sounding different. I don't think the 12th fret on the low B sounds the same as the 7th fret on the E string. They are the same notes, but they sound different to me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

they have a slightly different timbre due to the thickness of the string, i agree.. but i still look at "E...E.. Yep.", heh.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 16, 2006)

True Ken, but it's the extra positions and chord voicings that we win over on remember. 

Anyway, fuck the lot of you with your 7, 10, 17 or 27 strings, I play an 88 string  

* metalfiend666 is of course reffering to his piano


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> they have a slightly different timbre due to the thickness of the string, i agree.. but i still look at "E...E.. Yep.", heh.



Yeah, I still look at it both ways. "E... E... yep" and "7th fret on this string and 12th fret on this string. Slightly different timbre can minutely change the sound of a song."

Timbre is the word I was look for. And, like Metalfiend666 said, you get extra positions and chord voicings.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

i wasn't arguing the extra voicings and positions, thats my biggest reason for the extra string. i was just saying from a theoretical standpoint, you only get 5 more actual pitches.

But totally, i prefer playing riffs on the lowest strings possible for better palm mute action, more chunk... a lot of the time anyway.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow Naren, I never thought of it that way, I totally agree though. Theres definitely some times a riff calls for a note on the low B string that would be available on the E but just sounds better on the B, and vice versa. When it comes to power chords and most things, I actually prefer using my low D string instead of say, the 5th fret on my low A... everyone knows how I feel about lighter strings...seem to have a brighter more percussive chunk to them, albeit less bassy. But obviously it depends on the kind of sound and feel you're going for in a given riff. 

I could list a million reasons why I love 7-strings. I've been playing them religiously since 1999 or so, and I will never stop. I have warmed up to some 6 strings recently because I found some that were just so cool and unique, but 7s will always be my preference.


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

Me too, Zimbloth. In fact, many people think that, because I use a 7-string, I just chug on the lowest string I have. Actually, for my style, I use my low D (I also play mainly in 1 step down tuning) because I think it sounds better than my low A. I use all 7 strings on my guitar. If I'm using power chords, I may base them on the A, the D, the G, or the C strings. I just happen to like the sound of powerchords fretted somewhere on the D (or, if in standard, E) string. There was this one song in my old band where the other guitarist played an open G power chord, then an open D power chord on his 6-string and continued on into other chords (there were like 6 chords played in all during the chorus). He played it as 0-2-2 and then 0-2-2. I instead, played the same chords, but on the 5th fret of my D string and the 5th fret of my low A string. There was one part in the bridge, however, where I thought the open chords sounded better. But during the chorus, I thought the 5th frets sounded better. 

Depending on the song and the sound I'm going for, I might be playing the 12th, 15th, and 17th frets on the low A string or I might be playing the 7th, 10th, and 12th frets on the low D string. Even though the riff (or lead) might be the exact same notes, depending on what kind of a sound I'm going for, I'll use different fret positions for a different tembre. Also, if I'm riding off the low A while playing the above notes, it will sound very different whether I'm playing them on the same string or on another string. Just the way I've always viewed things.

I really like 6-strings. And I could easily see myself playing in a band with a 6-string. But, when I write songs on my 7-string, I use that 7th string and that makes it impossible to play those songs on a six (or to even attempt to transpose them to a six). I don't see sevens as superior to sixes. I just see them as more versatile and possessing a wider range. Music styles that tend to only use high notes on their guitars (like funk) probably don't need a seven-string.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm the same way for the most part. I love having a low D string, it has changed the way I write songs. It has gotten me out of needing to use the low string as much. It's hard to explain but its actually greatly advanced my songwriting and riffage. The stuff I've been writing lately has been so unique and IMO awesome.

The only place I'd disagree is, well, everything you can do on a 6 you can do on a 7, plus a zillion other things. So, although yes not everyone needs it, *for me*... I can't figure how its not just flat out a better instrument in every way possible  That being said, man do I love my 6s as well. I actually tune them down (one is ADGCFA one is BEADF#B), I guess I value the added low end range rather than the 5 high-pitched notes im missing on the high E.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> True Ken, but it's the extra positions and chord voicings that we win over on remember.
> 
> Anyway, fuck the lot of you with your 7, 10, 17 or 27 strings, I play an 88 string
> 
> * metalfiend666 is of course reffering to his piano


actually that would be more like 264 strings, if you wanted to get technical about things....


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah. One must add in the black keys.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 4, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;345685 said:


> yeah. One must add in the black keys.



i was actually referring to the fact that pianos have 3 strings per key (i had to sit here and think for a minute where the hell i got that number haha)


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 4, 2007)

I recently went into a guitar shop which had some really nice stuff but only one 7 string (RG1527). I picked up the guitar and just started to fiddle with it unplugged when a salesperson who looked to be about 15 came up and said "nice guitar huh?' and I jokingly replied "yeah but there seems to be something wrong it has too many strings", with a face that could only be rivaled by George W. trying to pronounce the word strategy he said "you've never heard of a 7 string guitar, wow"


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 4, 2007)

'7-string? I didn't know they still made those.'


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 4, 2007)

The wierdest responce I probably ever got was when I showed my guitar teacher at school. The coversation went something like this:

"Hey check out my guitar"

"wow thats pretty sweet can I have a play"

"yeah man"

he then proceeded to bassically steal the guitar and take it into the jam room where he played for about 10 minuites. When a class came in he demanded a drummer play with him, they played for about 20 minutes before the teacher of the other class finally told them to stop. And I was late for my class


----------



## Donnie (Jan 4, 2007)

I still find it odd that people get "strange responses" to their 7 strings. They are everywhere. It seems like every band out here has a guitarist with a 7 string. Just last Friday, the 2 other bands we played with had at least one guitarist with a 7 string.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 4, 2007)

When I was selling my RG7620VK, this guy came over and bought some rack gear from me and he saw my 7 string and was surprised about the 7th string. I tried to explain it to him that it's not hard to understand it and he just couldn't get it through his head that the low B is just a lower octave nothing difficult to play. I had a good laugh out of it after he left.


----------



## sepsis666 (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah not so many people know sevens...i was in a store the other day and they have a cort 7, so a guy walks in looks at it and he is like schocked...he hadn't seen one before and it was very strange for him...the salesman told him they are used for nu stuff...i didn't say anything because i didn't want to look like a geek lol


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 4, 2007)

Being as mine is swirly, I get, " Wow, one of those Vai Guitars!" , half the time sincerely, and half the time in a rather snide tone!


----------



## StevieHimself (Jan 4, 2007)

I get the purists who tell me that they can do more with six strings than I can with 7. Then again, these guys are stuffy, crusty old blues farts, so what do they know LOL!! But overall, I get people who "never heard of" a 7-string before. All I can say is, what rock have they been living under? I've had a couple of students get into 7s because of me and then I tell them to check out Jag Panzer, Nevermore, and a bunch of other guys. Then they get it


----------



## Naren (Jan 4, 2007)

Flash said:


> I still find it odd that people get "strange responses" to their 7 strings. They are everywhere. It seems like every band out here has a guitarist with a 7 string. Just last Friday, the 2 other bands we played with had at least one guitarist with a 7 string.



That's bizarre. So far in my life, I've only met one other guitarist who owns a 7-string (TDW). The guitarist in my current band is going to buy a seven-string at my influence (and the bass player's), but the only bands I've seen live that had sevenstrings were famous ones like Unearth. I do not think sevenstrings are everywhere by any stretch of the imagination. Most guitar shops I step into don't have any sevenstrings at all.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 4, 2007)

The Guitar Center here has, last I looked, I think a total of 2 7-strings.  And that's after a few years of zero.

I've seen 2 bands in the last 3 years who've used 7's.


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2007)

The Guitar Center I went to yesterday had a 7321 and the EMG loaded Hellraiser. I played the Hellraiser through a Vetta II combo and the sales associate mentioned nothing about it. It did sound absolutely amazing, by the way!!


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 4, 2007)

I've only seen 3 sevenstrings at the stores around here since I'm playing guitar


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 4, 2007)

Most 7 strings I've seen in one shop was 13 in Rocker's on Denmark Street just before Christmas. It's a really small shop too, so I was extremely surprised.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jan 4, 2007)

i'd played at my church a few times with my rg1570 before i got my 7321, and when i brought the 7321 everyone was so confused because they knew i got a new guitar, but they were like "it looks exactly the same!" the second time i brought it in, one girl was still confused as to whether it was my old one or the new one, so someone else had to tell her to count the strings.

my mom was also really confused and thought they looked the same. she helped me pay for my 1570 back when i was 14 as a birthday present, so she always refers to it as the "one she bought" and the 7321 as the one i bought. so i have them both in my room on stands next to each other and she's like, "which one is the one i bought" so i tell her to guess. she looks at them for like a minute, then points to the 7321. her reasoning: the second one was bought used on ebay, therefore it must be in bad condition, and the black one clearly is cleaner. she didn't even notice that one is royal blue and other is black, so i guess you can't really blame her for not noticing the extra string, even after i'd already told her the new one had 7. its kinda funny though how she noticed the scratches first.


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jan 4, 2007)

I got a pretty good reaction from my Jam mates when I first got my 2027. I played a simple riff in B and made my way down that seventh string whilst switching in and out of the piezos. They didnt know what to think, they just gave me wierd looks as they picked their jaws up from the floor.


----------



## olsta (Jan 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I always used the argument, "Hey, it's got 36 more notes thn my Les Paul." (12 extra frets from the 6 strings that are now on 24 frets + 24 frets from the low B = 36 extra notes). That's a lot of notes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not a violent person, but arguments like that make me wanna punch them in the face.


----------



## leatherface2 (Jan 4, 2007)

i saw a bass that had 4 strings...........i didnt know they made those....


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 4, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> i saw a bass that had 4 strings...........i didnt know they made those....



i know...
strange creatures, bassists are


----------



## skinhead (Jan 4, 2007)

olsta said:


> Im not a violent person, but arguments like that make me wanna punch them in the face.



OMFG, i want to do that sometimes, more when my other guitar player was kidding me saying "tune that thing called guitari said "sorry, it's always tuned, your's always out of tune" and then i did a fucking bitch face like this 

The most common that said me the other day, an it'a a guy from a shop:

"if you have the UV you have to play like Steve Vai and the style of Steve Vai"

That pissed me and i said "I do my own style, i don't have to copy any style, i have my own personality" i shuted his big opened ass


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 4, 2007)

skinhead said:


> i shuted his big opened ass


----------



## skinhead (Jan 5, 2007)

^Yeah because the guy was annoying (like skinhead when he wants to say some idea that he has ).

He start saying some shit, and then i shuted his mouth. The same when you start talking about ERG, they look you like if you were an alien


----------



## olsta (Jan 5, 2007)

skinhead said:


> OMFG, i want to do that sometimes, more when my other guitar player was kidding me saying "tune that thing called guitari said "sorry, it's always tuned, your's always out of tune" and then i did a fucking bitch face like this
> 
> The most common that said me the other day, an it'a a guy from a shop:
> 
> ...



I hear ya load and clear bud, some people.
a lot of sales dudes are totally qualified tossers


----------



## Hexer (Jan 5, 2007)

a friend asked me about advice for buying a new guitar some time ago, but NOT A 7-STRING!!!! 
yeah well..... I had guessed so, anyway what the hell makes people think I want to talk them into getting 7s? do I look like some kind of evil Sith-lord or something?? 

my bandmate was looking for a new guitar recently and checked out some 7s at Thomann, then decided it was not for him and ordered a new 6 set up for B-tuning. I'm fine with that, wheres the problem?? (though I'm kinda surprised seeing that he also is a 6-string bassist)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 5, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> when i brought the 7321 everyone was so confused because they knew i got a new guitar, but they were like "it looks exactly the same!"


 


ibzrg1570 said:


> she didn't even notice that one is royal blue and other is black


 
So one's blue with a trem and the other's black with a fixed bridge and they still can't see they're different?


----------

